

Ask HN: Why most of the HR Departments in IT Companies suck? - webuiarchitect

I have seen and experienced this over many years. Most of the HR departments for IT companies I have come across function very badly. I wonder why?
======
dagw
Have you ever worked for a non-IT company? If so, how was the HR department
better?

~~~
webuiarchitect
I am not comparing HR departments between IT and non-IT companies. I know only
IT and was just stating my experience with that.

